# Here are the Canon EOS M6 Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 9, 2017)

```
<strong>Canon EOS M6 Specifications (Google Translated): </strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Number of effective pixels: Approximately 24.2 million pixels</li>
<li>Processor: DIGIC 7</li>
<li>Dual Pixel AF</li>
<li>AF point: 49 points</li>
<li>Max FPS: 7 frames / sec (AF fixed: 9 frames / sec)</li>
<li>ISO: 100 to 25600</li>
<li>Shutter speed: 1/4000-30</li>
<li>Sync Speed: 1/200 second</li>
<li>Video: Full HD, HD, VGA</li>
<li>LCD: 3.0 type tilt type touch panel</li>
<li>Size: 112.0 × 68.0 × 44.5 mm</li>
<li>Recording medium: SD / SDHC / SDXC card</li>
<li>Built-in Wi-Fi, Bluetooth</li>
<li>Color: Black / Silver</li>
<li>Battery: LP-E17</li>
<li>Kit: Body – EF-M 15-45mm kit – EF-M 18-150mm kit</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-28250 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/eosm6_black_003.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/eosm6_black_003-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/eosm6_black_001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/eosm6_black_001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/canon_br-e1_001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/canon_br-e1_001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/canon_evf_dc2_black_001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/canon_evf_dc2_black_001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Sidepod (Feb 9, 2017)

no dpaf?


----------



## hachu21 (Feb 9, 2017)

*AF*

The 7 fps with AF and 9fps without are the same than M5... So I guess (hope) the DPAF is on board.


----------



## midluk (Feb 9, 2017)

*Re: AF*



hachu21 said:


> So I guess (hope) the DPAF is on board.


If it had DPAF, there would be no need for "AF point: 49 points".


----------



## Zv (Feb 9, 2017)

*Re: AF*



midluk said:


> hachu21 said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess (hope) the DPAF is on board.
> ...



No true. 

Below is a screenshot of the M5 specifications. As you can see from Canon's own website they mention 49 AF points even though it has DPAF. You still need to select an AF area and there 49 of those, apparently.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 9, 2017)

So it really is exactly like the M5 sans a builtin EVF. Not exactly what I expected, but I presume vloggers will be very happy with the LCD that pivots up this time. I wonder what the price point will be.


----------



## davidj (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't mean to brag, but http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31844.msg648710#msg648710


----------



## pokerz (Feb 9, 2017)

Add up Flip Screen = next generation


----------



## Bernard (Feb 9, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> So it really is exactly like the M5 sans a builtin EVF.



I think of it more as an M3, updated with the M5's sensor and processor.

I really like my M3, so I'm not complaining. I would like to know if the M3's external viewfinder will work on the M5.


----------



## C-A430 (Feb 9, 2017)

Bernard said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > So it really is exactly like the M5 sans a builtin EVF.
> ...



If understood this right it is actually Rebels' sensor not one from M5?

Something like M3 body + rebel sensor + some stuff from M5 placing it exactly between M5 and M10.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm thinking more and more that it's the same M5 sensor. reason being is that there is no mention of Hybrid CMOS III or IV focusing.

all the other spec leaks have included that, also the main specs for M3 have that


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 9, 2017)

Bernard said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > So it really is exactly like the M5 sans a builtin EVF.
> ...



Sure, the form factor is M3 but I expected the M6 to be positioned a step below the M5, feature-wise. But the leaked specs are 100% that of the M5. I guess there might still be some software differences but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 9, 2017)

C-A430 said:


> If understood this right it is actually Rebels' sensor not one from M5?



there's no real indication either way. the specs posted could be from either the M3 or the m5.

the only curious omission is that there is no hybrid cmos III AF mentioned, so that may indicate it's a DPAF sensor. but since the specs are so incomplete, it could go either way at this time.

there is one thing to note.. 

the M3 was really 100-12800 as canon doesn't list the High settings as part of it's core ISO range. The spec leaks of the m3 were 100-12800, not 100-25600.


the M5 didn't have expanded mode ISO and was 100-25600 and was leaked / listed as such.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 9, 2017)

I am still confused on the naming scheme.. How can they call it a M6, when the M5 could be the higher end and the M6 actually be the upgrade for the M3..  :-\

Was the backlash over the flip down screen so bad they had to rush out new M in less then a year??


""Why Mr Anderson, why why!!""


If Canon is so persistent with the little M, why do they not just release a mirrorless FF with the 5DSR or 5D4 sensor and DPAF that uses EF lenses?? <-- this is what we all really want...


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 9, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> I am still confused on the naming scheme.. How can they call it a M6, when the M5 could be the higher end and the M6 actually be the upgrade for the M3..  :-\



Apparently they revamped the naming scheme to better match the DSLR naming after the "practice models" that were the M, M2 and M3. Smaller number == higher-end model.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 9, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> So it really is exactly like the M5 sans a builtin EVF. Not exactly what I expected, but I presume vloggers will be very happy with the LCD that pivots up this time. I wonder what the price point will be.



Spec-wise it is an M5 minus viewfinder, but size-wise it is much more M3 like.

- A


----------



## 1kind (Feb 9, 2017)

M6 is the same as the M5 and spec wise (80D sensor, DPAF, etc.). As others have stated, no built-in EVF. I guess people complained about the EVF being in the way and not being able to tilt up that when you mount the M5 to a tripod, tilting the screen down is not ideal.

So essentially, its a M5 in a M3 form factor. Those concerned about naming convention, how else would the name it? They won't name it a M4. It's definitely an upgrade from M3. M5.5 doesn't sound right either or be confusing. So M6 is logical.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 9, 2017)

1kind said:


> M6 is the same as the M5 and spec wise (80D sensor, DPAF, etc.).



As I understand it, the 100% spec likeness to the M5 has everyone convinced that we'll have DPAF but that specific feature has not yet been confirmed.

I think it will be there, but we have yet to see that confirmed in a spec list.

- A


----------



## 1kind (Feb 9, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> 1kind said:
> 
> 
> > M6 is the same as the M5 and spec wise (80D sensor, DPAF, etc.).
> ...


I know a lot of people complained about the screen tilting down and being blocked by the tripod. Not to mention, it wouldn't even fully fold down because the ball head would of been in the way.

So Canon removing features after 4 months of the M5's release would be stupid. The specs itself is exactly the same, just in a M3 body.

I was going to buy the M5 to replace my G1 X Mark II but didn't because of the way the screen folded. I use it for blogging and my YouTube overviews/unboxing and it would of been hard to do. I also don't use the EVF on smaller cameras.


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 9, 2017)

Canon needs to design 50mm equivalent lenses like the Fuji 35 1.4/2. A 28mm equivalent and a ultra wide prime. Canon your mirrorless lens lineup sucks. And your 15-45mm 24-70 equivalent sucks too. Super soft. 

The 22/2 is a gem (though needs an update, excessive CA at all apertures), but other than that Canon your mirrorless lens lineup sucks. Bad.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 9, 2017)

mangobutter said:


> Canon needs to design 50mm equivalent lenses like the Fuji 35 1.4/2. A 28mm equivalent and a ultra wide prime. Canon your mirrorless lens lineup sucks. And your 15-45mm 24-70 equivalent sucks too. Super soft.
> 
> The 22/2 is a gem (though needs an update, excessive CA at all apertures), but other than that Canon your mirrorless lens lineup sucks. Bad.



oddly enough that 15-45 isn't that bad.. nor is the 11-22 nor is the 18-150 nor is really the 50-200.

needs to design? why?


----------



## ShootingStars (Feb 9, 2017)

mangobutter said:


> Canon needs to design 50mm equivalent lenses like the Fuji 35 1.4/2. A 28mm equivalent and a ultra wide prime. Canon your mirrorless lens lineup sucks. And your 15-45mm 24-70 equivalent sucks too. Super soft.
> 
> The 22/2 is a gem (though needs an update, excessive CA at all apertures), but other than that Canon your mirrorless lens lineup sucks. Bad.



You've obviously have never ran a business or understand how to run one
Does Fuji have a entire DSLR system? Lol.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2017)

mangobutter said:


> Canon needs to design 50mm equivalent lenses like the Fuji 35 1.4/2. A 28mm equivalent and a ultra wide prime. Canon your mirrorless lens lineup sucks. And your 15-45mm 24-70 equivalent sucks too. Super soft.
> 
> The 22/2 is a gem (though needs an update, excessive CA at all apertures), but other than that Canon your mirrorless lens lineup sucks. Bad.



The EF-M lineup is actually quite good. The 11-22mm lens is stellar, really only limited by the size of the sensor. The 28mm macro is excellent, and the built-in ring light is a nice touch. The 55-200 is a very capable lens, too. If you'e having trouble making good images with them, I suggest the problem is not with the gear...

"_London Eye_"



EOS M2, EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM @ 20mm, 2.5 s, f/7.1, ISO 400

"_Down the Hatch_"



EOS M2, EF-M 55-200mm f/4.5-6.3 IS STM @ 200mm, 1/1600 s, f/6.3, ISO 800


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 9, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> mangobutter said:
> 
> 
> > Canon needs to design 50mm equivalent lenses like the Fuji 35 1.4/2. A 28mm equivalent and a ultra wide prime. Canon your mirrorless lens lineup sucks. And your 15-45mm 24-70 equivalent sucks too. Super soft.
> ...



fully agree.
all ef-m lenses so far are real winners, except optically weaker 15-45 kitlens. 
11-22, 22, 28 are truly excellent lenses. 18-55, 18-150 abd 55-200 are definitely decent performers. all of them arr dirt-cheap compared to those fuji lenses. both fuji tele-zooms suck - despite much higher price.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 9, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mangobutter said:
> ...



compared to it's compact peers it's a good performer.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 9, 2017)

only missing Lens is a moderately fast short tele prime, eg EF-M 85/2.4 IS STM 

but a constant f/4.0 standard zoom would also be welcome ... eg EF-M 15-60/4.0 IS STM


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 9, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> I am still confused on the naming scheme.. How can they call it a M6, when the M5 could be the higher end and the M6 actually be the upgrade for the M3..  :-\
> 
> Was the backlash over the flip down screen so bad they had to rush out new M in less then a year??
> 
> ...


----------



## lipe (Feb 9, 2017)

GPS


----------



## neonlight (Feb 9, 2017)

with a third party adapter I'm wondering whether to purchase an M series so I can use my FD50 f/1.4 (plus others) without having to buy an EF50 f/1.4 ... at least until EF50 F/xx II.. emerges from hibernation


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 9, 2017)

neonlight said:


> with a third party adapter I'm wondering whether to purchase an M series so I can use my FD50 f/1.4 (plus others) without having to buy an EF50 f/1.4 ... at least until EF50 F/xx II.. emerges from hibernation



https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31808.0

"If this lens does come in 2017, we’re told the announcement would be late into Q4. So it looks like this will be a lens that will ship in 2018."

And, to my knowledge, though CR does occasionally drop the ball, products never come out sooner than they project. 

- A


----------



## scrup (Feb 9, 2017)

neonlight said:


> with a third party adapter I'm wondering whether to purchase an M series so I can use my FD50 f/1.4 (plus others) without having to buy an EF50 f/1.4 ... at least until EF50 F/xx II.. emerges from hibernation



I used an M3 with manual lenses for over a year. The focus peaking is a good implementaion. EVF is needed for critical focus, but the screen will work as well if you got time. 

The 1.8 STM is a decent performer else just go with a7 series for legacy glass.


----------



## noncho (Feb 10, 2017)

Another body, but the same lack of some lenses...

Practically there are NO fast M lenses. 22/2 and 28 macro are not fast focusing lenses and there is no even zoom at F4, that about 2.8.
On the wide end it's better, but after 28mm you have only dark zooms. I was expecting that after M3 announcement we will get at least 2 of 35-50-80mm primes and nothing happened. 
Stupid Canon DSLR lens sales protection. I don't believe that Canon are not able to produce fast normal and short tele lenses - they just don't want to do it.

That's totally insufficient for me.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 10, 2017)

noncho said:


> Another body, but the same lack of some lenses...
> 
> Practically there are NO fast M lenses. 22/2 and 28 macro are not fast focusing lenses and there is no even zoom at F4, that about 2.8.
> On the wide end it's better, but after 28mm you have only dark zooms. I was expecting that after M3 announcement we will get at least 2 of 35-50-80mm primes and nothing happened.
> ...



Perhaps the philosophy is that you need small, light lenses that are native to the M but for large, heavy fast lenses an EF lens with an adapter is the same size as one made natively for the M mount?


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 10, 2017)

Canon could and should make a compact native EF-M 85/2.4 STM IS lens. beyond 100mm focal lengths size savings will be difficult to achieve. but 35/2.0, 50/1.8, 85/2.4 could well be made as very compact primes in line with EF-M lens lineup - small, affordable, very good IQ.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm curious about the mention of 45 AF points. Makes me wonder if it's something like a CMOS Hybrid AF such as is found in the t6s and t6i


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 10, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> I'm curious about the mention of 45 AF points. Makes me wonder if it's something like a CMOS Hybrid AF such as is found in the t6s and t6i



they are not points as we know them on PDAF AF sensors, but more like zones on the sensor.

the M10, M3 and M5 list 49 AF points. it's really governed by firmware, not the hardware.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 10, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Canon could and should make a compact native EF-M 85/2.4 STM IS lens. beyond 100mm focal lengths size savings will be difficult to achieve. but 35/2.0, 50/1.8, 85/2.4 could well be made as very compact primes in line with EF-M lens lineup - small, affordable, very good IQ.



not sure about your 85mm. it's going to be at least 60-85mm long, that's not "compact".

a 35 and 50 you'd have to think are on the table.

it'd be nice if canon would do it's usually prime "sweep" of 24,28,35,50 and really shut everyone the hell up.

it'd be even nicer of Mitarai could walk over a suitcase filled with cash over to Sigma's Yamaki and get them to do the DN line on the EF-M mount.

in my world I'd like to see a 15-50/4 first. while I love canon's EF-M lenses, as they all hit way above their peers especially if you use the lenses in combination with DPP's DLO - it would also be nice to have some premium choices.

I wonder if one of canon's EF-M design rules is that the lens cannot be a larger diameter than the mount diameter?


----------



## NorbR (Feb 10, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> but 35/2.0, 50/1.8, 85/2.4 could well be made as very compact primes in line with EF-M lens lineup - small, affordable, very good IQ.



That's pretty much exactly what I'm hoping for too. No need for faster lenses. Although where we differ, I think, is that out of those three lenses, the 85mm is the one that interests me the least. 

I'd use the 50mm the most, but considering that the EF 50mm STM actually works quite well on the M5, I'd like to see the 35mm come first. 

Nevertheless, I'd buy those three lenses with those exact specifications, provided they remain compact (and the price remains in line with what we've seen so far for EF-M lenses).


----------



## arcer (Feb 10, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > So it really is exactly like the M5 sans a builtin EVF. Not exactly what I expected, but I presume vloggers will be very happy with the LCD that pivots up this time. I wonder what the price point will be.
> ...



Not a stalker but saw your comment on PetaPixel. Now I know your name. MUAHWAHAhahahaa.......

JK. I just feel strangely happy to know the first name of one of my favorite CR forum contributor.


----------



## arcer (Feb 10, 2017)

With the M6 now coming soon, looks like I don't have to get the M5.

I really loved the M5 but I still find the EVF lacking and too small for me also. So the M6 is perfect for me to get the latest tech but still in a jacket size. But now, we will soon see if their specs are the same and how much is the difference of having a EVF and a more ergonomic size.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 10, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious about the mention of 45 AF points. Makes me wonder if it's something like a CMOS Hybrid AF such as is found in the t6s and t6i
> ...



Ahh thank you RRC. Learning every day here.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 11, 2017)

with specs for T7i and 77D both explicitly stating
*dual pixel CMOS AF*
lack of that spec for M6 looks more and more *suspicious* to me. 
Could it really be that Canon crippled M6 with old "hybrid CMOS AF"? 


CR guy can't you verify what AF system really is inside M6???


----------



## pokerz (Feb 11, 2017)

noncho said:


> Another body, but the same lack of some lenses...
> 
> Practically there are NO fast M lenses. 22/2 and 28 macro are not fast focusing lenses and there is no even zoom at F4, that about 2.8.
> On the wide end it's better, but after 28mm you have only dark zooms. I was expecting that after M3 announcement we will get at least 2 of 35-50-80mm primes and nothing happened.
> ...


Eos M means slow and inferior, Canon has to protect its DSLR market, right?


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Feb 11, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> with specs for T7i and 77D both explicitly stating
> *dual pixel CMOS AF*
> lack of that spec for M6 looks more and more *suspicious* to me.
> Could it really be that Canon crippled M6 with old "hybrid CMOS AF"?
> ...



What will change if you have this (rumored) information now? You can't order the M6 right now. You have to wait either way. And the wait won't be that long until we now the real specs, not only the rumored ones.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 11, 2017)

purpose of this site is to be bleeding edge of rumors and information. "DPAF or not" is a key piece of info missing ... so i do expect at least a good rumour on this ... 3 days after specs are leaked ...


----------



## Fleetie (Feb 11, 2017)

I think we should be pleased! 


As far as I can see, Canon has given us more than we were expecting. 
I, at least, was expecting a lower-end model that wouldn't've interested me.


The M6 is something genuinely interesting, and unexpected, for me.


----------



## 1kind (Feb 11, 2017)

Whether or not DPAF is listed or not, I'm 100% sure it is included. The specs alone scream M5 but in a M3 body upgrade. The 77D and T7i even has DPAF. So them not including DPAF into the M6 is shooting themselves would be stupid on their part. I don't think Canon is that dumb not to include it DPAF is all their newer cameras are no including it.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 11, 2017)

1kind said:


> Whether or not DPAF is listed or not, I'm 100% sure it is included. The specs alone scream M5 but in a M3 body upgrade. The 77D and T7i even has DPAF. So them not including DPAF into the M6 is shooting themselves would be stupid on their part. I don't think Canon is that dumb not to include it DPAF is all their newer cameras are no including it.



Hmmm - I am not so shure about DPAF in the M6 - I see a need for a larger gap between M5 and another current EOS M and omitting the EVF isn't enough. And I think (just speculation) that the DPAF sensor is a larger part in production cost (see the stable 80D prices) ...

But hopefully I am wrong!


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 11, 2017)

question is: does Canon use the same 24MP sensor with DPAF for all 4 cameras: M5, M6, T7i, 77D or not? and is ut the same sensor as in 80D?

I dont understand, why this should be so difficult to confirm for CR asking their sources.

i do find it *consüicuos* that spec list for t8i abd 77d explicitly include DPAF CMOS, while spec list for M6 does not. and yes, i think it would be totally Canon, if they nerfed M6 even against entry kevel rebel mirrorslappers. i do think canon could be stupid enough to do this.


----------



## 1kind (Feb 11, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> 1kind said:
> 
> 
> > Whether or not DPAF is listed or not, I'm 100% sure it is included. The specs alone scream M5 but in a M3 body upgrade. The 77D and T7i even has DPAF. So them not including DPAF into the M6 is shooting themselves would be stupid on their part. I don't think Canon is that dumb not to include it DPAF is all their newer cameras are no including it.
> ...


There is no need in a gap between a M5. The M6 is essentially the same just different body. One of the biggest complaints for the M5 was not being able to flip the screen up. Anyone doing video or placing it on a tripod, the screen would be blocked. Even holding it understand, the screen is partially blocked by your hand. Granted, it would look more natural that you're looking at the lens instead of above the camera.

So not including DPAF is taking a huge step back. The M5 is like $900? For the M6 with no EVF is about $800? The EVF itself is maybe $200? (based on the DC1). Not having the EVF will already keep the cost down

I agree with AvTvM, don't know why its so difficult for these sources to confirm the spec especially when its crucial information. A simple "exactly the same as M5 just in a M3 style body" would of suffice. I have faith that Canon will do what is right for customers and include the DPAF.

I guess we'll find out soon enough. I want to know the price more importantly. I bought the EF-M adapter because I was going to get the M5 but the LCD flip screen is what is holding me back from buying. It would not work well with my YouTube video reviews and stuff.


----------



## pokerz (Feb 12, 2017)

1kind said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > 1kind said:
> ...



Eosm product cycle is becoming shorter, maybe wait another 4 months for next eosm.


----------



## jd7 (Feb 12, 2017)

pokerz said:


> 1kind said:
> 
> 
> > mb66energy said:
> ...



I can understand that comment, but if I had to take a guess, I'd bet the product cycles will go back to what we are used to seeing for Canon. My guess - just looking at it from the outside - is Canon is in a phase of switching much of its sensor manufacturing to its new-ish architecture with on chip ADC and DPAF. Leaving aside entry level (like M10), nearly all of the M line, the APS-C DSLRs and the full frame DSLRs will be done once the 6D mk II comes out. The exceptions will be:

5Ds/R - which is designed primarily as a stills camera so DPAF doesn't seem so relevant to it at this point, and of course it has its 50MP. So it's a unique beast with its own selling points, even if it doesn't have the new sensor architecture (although I'm sure moving it to on chip ADC would be nice)

7DII - again, intended primary for stills rather than video, so DPAF doesn't seem so relevant. However, with a camera like the 80D already nipping at its heels, and competition from the D500, I reckon a 7DIII might be on the agenda before too long.

Again, purely speculating, it may be that moving a lot of the cameras to the same sensor, or at least to sensors sharing similar architecture, makes sense from a production efficiency point of view. If so, that would explain Canon shortening some product cycles as it makes the switch-over.


----------



## 1kind (Feb 12, 2017)

pokerz said:


> Eosm product cycle is becoming shorter, maybe wait another 4 months for next eosm.


Highly doubt it. Canon isn't Nikon. I think the M6 was because of the fault of the LCD screen flip. The size and everything was perfect on the M5. It had 80D specs but the screen flipping down was a major flaw. They can't discontinue a brand new product. Or they had this planned all along which they should of released at the same time as the M5 (I say this is more probable since how can they modify/design a new camera and time for production in 4 months?).

If I bought the M5 and found out the M6 is coming out where it allowed me to flip the screen up, I would be pissed.

The M3 was released in 2015. Asia M2 was in late 2013/early 2014. So the life cycle is about a year.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Feb 12, 2017)

1kind said:


> If I bought the M5 and found out the M6 is coming out where it allowed me to flip the screen up, I would be pissed.



For me there is no reason to feel pissed. I knew in advance what the screen of the M5 is capable of and what it is not. I wouldn't have bought the cam, if I needed the screen to flip up. I'm not a vlogger at all and I guess a lot of other still photogs out there also.
I guess that the M6 will have the exactly same spec list as the M5 without the EVF and therefore the capability of the screen to be flipped up all the way to 180 degree. This way one can buy the cam which fits ones needs better.

Frank


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 12, 2017)

1kind said:


> I think the M6 was because of the fault of the LCD screen flip. The size and everything was perfect on the M5. It had 80D specs but the screen flipping down was a major flaw. They can't discontinue a brand new product. Or they had this planned all along which they should of released at the same time as the M5 (I say this is more probable since how can they modify/design a new camera and time for production in 4 months?).



The first one is rather preposterous. The M6 is the on-time replacement for the M3. The M5 with its built-in EVF is a new segment in the lineup.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 12, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> 1kind said:
> 
> 
> > I think the M6 was because of the fault of the LCD screen flip. The size and everything was perfect on the M5. It had 80D specs but the screen flipping down was a major flaw. They can't discontinue a brand new product. Or they had this planned all along which they should of released at the same time as the M5 (I say this is more probable since how can they modify/design a new camera and time for production in 4 months?).
> ...



i tend to agree ... but we will really only know, once the #1 question re M6 is answered: DPAF yes or no?

ps: EOS M5 downward flip LCD still will go down in history as the very dumbest of all articulated LCD implementations of all brands and all times. ffs!


----------



## -1 (Feb 12, 2017)

The M5 have continuous shooting of 9 fps but unfortunately 12bit ad conversion in continuous shooting, TFM p 214 paragraph "Recording". That's a minor firmware thingy to put an optional 3 fps mode with 14bit ad conversion. Have anyone any info on what to expect from the M6 in this respect, or do we just have wait for the manual? pp


----------



## rs (Feb 12, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> ps: EOS M5 downward flip LCD still will go down in history as the very dumbest of all articulated LCD implementations of all brands and all times. ffs!



Have you seen the articulating screen on the A7 series?


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 12, 2017)

rs said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > ps: EOS M5 downward flip LCD still will go down in history as the very dumbest of all articulated LCD implementations of all brands and all times. ffs!
> ...


yes. don't recall a *freaking stupid Canon* DOWN-FLIP LCD on any Sony.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 12, 2017)

1kind said:


> pokerz said:
> 
> 
> > Eosm product cycle is becoming shorter, maybe wait another 4 months for next eosm.
> ...



huh?

the M5 has a built in EVF the M6 will not. Similar to the G5x and G7x .. the difference is really only the EVF.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 12, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> question is: does Canon use the same 24MP sensor with DPAF for all 4 cameras: M5, M6, T7i, 77D or not? and is ut the same sensor as in 80D?
> 
> I dont understand, why this should be so difficult to confirm for CR asking their sources.



maybe because it's not CR's sources. did you look at the source of the leak?

the M3 and M10 leaks explicitly also mentioned Hybrid CMOS III. So it can go either way.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 12, 2017)

1kind said:


> One of the biggest complaints for the M5 was not being able to flip the screen up. Anyone doing video or placing it on a tripod, the screen would be blocked. Even holding it understand, the screen is partially blocked by your hand.



it's REALLY not that hard to get around.

Good grief.


----------



## -1 (Feb 13, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> 1kind said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest complaints for the M5 was not being able to flip the screen up. Anyone doing video or placing it on a tripod, the screen would be blocked. Even holding it understand, the screen is partially blocked by your hand.
> ...



Youpp... It flips up. It don't swivel though, you'll need a Rebel for that! )


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2017)

full specs:

Number of effective pixels: Approximately 24.2 million pixels
Video engine: DIGIC 7
*Dual pixel CMOS AF*
AF point: 49 points
Sequential shooting: 7 frames / sec (AF fixed: 9 frames / sec)
ISO sensitivity: 100 to 25600
Shutter speed: 1 / 4000-30, valve shutter speed synchronized with strobe = 1/200 second
Video: Full HD · HD · VGA, 5-axis electronic image stabilization
Liquid Crystal: 3.0 Type 104.000 Dot Tilt Type Touch Panel
Recording medium: SD / SDHC / SDXC card (UHS-I compatible)
Battery: LP-E 17
Size: 112.0 × 68.0 × 44.5 mm
Weight: 343 g (body only), 390 g (including battery and memory cards)
Built-in Wi-Fi, NFC, Bluetooth
Color: Black / Silver
Kit: Body - EF - M 15 - 45 mm kit - EF - M 18 - 150 mm kit (Double zoom and others are also sold in some countries)

Good .. it has the DPAF sensor.

CW reports that the price in the UK is around 729 so around 799? in the USA? 

a little more heavier than the M3 .. perhaps better build quality? the images seem to indicate that.

a little more expensive perhaps as well, however it's now basically an M5 without an EVF like many of us thought canon would do, and hoped they did.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2017)

-1 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > 1kind said:
> ...



if someone really wants the camera lcd to flip down on a tripod, you can get a $9 camera plate to do that.

https://www.amazon.com/Fotasy-L100-Release-Compat-Olympus/dp/B0195YP21I/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1486989906&sr=8-5

it's not exactly the end of the world as some would suggest.


----------



## jjesp (Feb 13, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> full specs:
> 
> Number of effective pixels: Approximately 24.2 million pixels
> Video engine: DIGIC 7
> ...



Very interesting! If Canon would make a sharp fixed 18mm f/2 lens, in a compact version, it could be a perfect street camera...


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 13, 2017)

jjesp said:


> Very interesting! If Canon would make a sharp fixed 18mm f/2 lens, in a compact version, it could be a perfect street camera...



Very interesting: Canon makes a tiny, sharp and dirtcheap EF-M 22/2.0 lens. It makes for a perfect street camera with any EOS M body ... ;D


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 13, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> jjesp said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting! If Canon would make a sharp fixed 18mm f/2 lens, in a compact version, it could be a perfect street camera...
> ...



That's what I want to buy and what I am waiting for! A bit of a street and bar photo, along with small Aputure AL-M9 pocket LED light and either a ThinkTank Mirrorless Mover 5 or in the case of carrying a ntb, Tenba Messenger DNA bag 

Sounds like a plan, just if the quality of my photos would at least equal the expense of my photo equipment


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2017)

jjesp said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > full specs:
> ...



why wouldn't you just use the 22/2 .. which is ideally suited for that .. 28mm is a bit wide for street shooting IMO.. 35 is better for most use cases.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2017)

-pekr- said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > jjesp said:
> ...



it will be curious what the M10 update gets actually. could be a nice ultra small APS-C camera with the 22/2


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 13, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> full specs:
> *Dual pixel CMOS AF*



Thanks! This is good news!


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > full specs:
> ...



it doesn't happen often.. but we're in complete agreement with this


----------



## 1kind (Feb 13, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> 1kind said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest complaints for the M5 was not being able to flip the screen up. Anyone doing video or placing it on a tripod, the screen would be blocked. Even holding it understand, the screen is partially blocked by your hand.
> ...


You try viewing the LCD with a ballhead/tripod in your way. Not ideal for a vlogger or someone who does video if Canon.

Yea, you can get around it if you want to spend additional money to by an external monitor. I'll be gladly to accept your purchase.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2017)

1kind said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > 1kind said:
> ...


Reading up six or so posts before responding is hard.

Neither of your suggestions are necessary... It's not a hard problem to fix if it's so important, and costs around ten bucks.


----------



## Zv (Feb 14, 2017)

Dual Pixel AF! Oh yeah! ;D

Thanks rrc


----------



## jjesp (Feb 14, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> why wouldn't you just use the 22/2 .. which is ideally suited for that .. 28mm is a bit wide for street shooting IMO.. 35 is better for most use cases.



Well because I like the 28mm world I guess. Perfect for street. I have a Ricoh GR, a very nice street camera. If I want something closer I use my 6D with the 40mm pancake..

But to me, it would be nice that Canon actually made some decent primes to the M series. Look at all the great Fujifilm lenses. A fantastic and very serious line of primes. Can be used both by pros and amateurs. To a fair price. Both Canon and Nikon could learn from Fuji in that matter. But it seems that Canon and Nikon has put all their money into the pro sport and wedding DSLR shooters. Thats fine, but the world changes. I see pro photojournalist and even wedding photographers everywhere switching to Fuji. Lighter, and more durable.... I could see the M series to be a new beginning. But maybe Canon don't see that


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 14, 2017)

jjesp said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > why wouldn't you just use the 22/2 .. which is ideally suited for that .. 28mm is a bit wide for street shooting IMO.. 35 is better for most use cases.
> ...



I dont care for Fuji lens linup at all. While most are optically good, they are way too expensive for crop-only lenses. To me Canon EF-M lineup is right on the money. Small, optically decent to excellent [e.g. EF-M 22/2.0 and 28/3.5 - which you seem to ignore] and very affordable. Only EF-M lens missing is a compact, good, light tele, e.g. EF-M 85/2.4 IS STM.

As opposed to Fuji, Canon also has fine EF glass like EF 40/2.8 STM and EF 50/1.8 STM ... optically excellent, very compact, dirt cheap and perfectly functional on EOS M cameras. 8)


----------



## slclick (Feb 14, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> jjesp said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



For as much as I love the 40, it is not perfectly functional on the M5. https://dustinabbott.net/2017/01/51457/


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 14, 2017)

slclick said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > jjesp said:
> ...



yep, read it. Not sure however, if it is a general problem or just an isolated one / bad copy etc. 
Are you experiencing (exactly) the same issues as Dustin with 40/2.8 on M5?


----------



## slclick (Feb 14, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



I don't own the M5 and am holding out for it's successor, sensor size and flange/adapter be damned, I want an improved EVF, better construction on the grip (no creaky creaky) and a real flippy screen ala xxD bodies for ground work macro.


----------



## muchakucha (Feb 14, 2017)

Anyone know if the EVF-DC1 work with the M6 or will we need to ugprade to the EVF-DC2?


----------



## nobuchika (Feb 15, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> jjesp said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...


I agree. 35mm is still a very versatile focal length on crop. Especially when it is F/0.95 ;D ;D


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 15, 2017)

muchakucha said:


> Anyone know if the EVF-DC1 work with the M6 or will we need to ugprade to the EVF-DC2?



we have no idea for another 4-5hours.


----------

